# Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????



## Bassandy (31. März 2010)

Hallo liebe BA gemeinde,
in letzter Zeit überkommt moch immer wieder eine"Angst"!
Wenn ich mir so ansehe was bei uns abgeht:

Frankreich:
Komplettes Nacht angel verbot
Aalfangverbot!

Süddeutschland:
Äschenfangverbot(Altrhein)
Schonhagenpflicht(Altrhein)
Nacht und Aalfangverbott 
Nur noch verbote,beschränkungen..........
Ich mache mir echt sch...ß sorgen über meine/unsere Angelzukunft!!!
Wenns so weiter geht is bald der Hecht wegen überfischung zu....KPdas is sooo scheise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















Was meint Ihr dazu?????


----------



## Bassandy (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

Keiner was zu sagen???


----------



## antonio (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

was willst du eigentlich?

wie stehts denn um den aal ?
bei der äsche sieht es in einigen regionen nicht anders aus.
was hast du gegen schonhaken?

antonio


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

Das Thema ist voll fürn Ar......
Sorry meine Meinung.


----------



## gründler (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

Ja das Ziel einiger Organisationen ist es Angeln komplett zu verbieten,ob das auf Dauer früchte trägt sehen wir in Zukunft.

Der Satz 

*Angeln darf nicht Nahrungserwerb sein,sondern das Angeln selber.*

Der von DAV und VDSF vor 8 Wochen rauskamm wird noch für Zündstoff und Probleme in Zukunft sorgen wenn alles so kommt wie es kommen soll.

Weil wir dann "öffentlich" nicht mehr im Sinne des tierschutzes Angeln.


----------



## Bassandy (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

Naja gegen schonhaken hab ich gar nix,nur wenn ich bei meinen Wobblern die Wiederhaken an den Drillingen abklemmen muss geht das schon auf die eier!!!


----------



## antonio (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

ja und?

antonio


----------



## wacko (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

Versteh dein Problem auch nicht. Viele Leute denken beim Angeln einfach nicht nach. Du scheinst dazu zu gehören. Aus diesem Grund gibt es immer wieder neue Beschränkungen, das ist auch in gewissem Maße gut so (wobei ich das mim Nachtangelverbot nicht ganz verstehe (das gibts auch nur noch in Bawü oder?)). Aale gibts halt nimmer so viele... und wenn die Angler mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen dann tut sich hoffentlich auch auf EU-Ebene mal was


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*



gründler schrieb:


> Ja das Ziel einiger Organisationen ist es Angeln komplett zu verbieten,ob das auf Dauer früchte trägt sehen wir in Zukunft.
> 
> Der Satz
> 
> ...



Gründler, Du bist ein alter Pessimist... 

Bassandy, ich fische schon seit Jahren oft mit angedrücktem Widerhaken, probleme macht mir das keine.


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

Btw.

So schlecht ist doch das Wetter gar nicht mehr...
Warum gibts grad so viele Jammerthreads???


----------



## gründler (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

Nö Steffen ich weiß nur zum teil von Sachen die Normalos nicht wissen,kann aber hier nicht so darüber reden wie ich gern würde.

Aber vieleicht wollen das ja auch einige,das es zu dieser Konfrontation kommt ^^


----------



## Bassandy (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

Schonhaken...OK
Äschen.......sowiso OK
Aalfangverbot........ok!!!!!!!!!!ABER!!!!!! Nicht auf die Kleinen gehen(wir angler), die sollen sich glei die Großen Packen!!
Wir besetzen aale wie wild und in China ,Japan werden sie als Glasaale abgefangen und Frittiert!!!Da sollen sie mal anfangen und dann auch das aalfangverbor für Berufsfischer!!!!!!!!!!
Das mit den Schonhaken waren nur beispiele,was alles schon jetzt verboten wurde!


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

Also alle die ich kenne die das Angeln verbieten wollen sind nicht ernstzunehmende Spinner


----------



## antonio (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*



Bassandy schrieb:


> Schonhaken...OK
> Äschen.......sowiso OK
> Aalfangverbot........ok!!!!!!!!!!ABER!!!!!! Nicht auf die Kleinen gehen(wir angler), die sollen sich glei die Großen Packen!!
> Wir besetzen aale wie wild und in China ,Japan werden sie als Glasaale abgefangen und Frittiert!!!Da sollen sie mal anfangen und dann auch das aalfangverbor für Berufsfischer!!!!!!!!!!
> Das mit den Schonhaken waren nur beispiele,was alles schon jetzt verboten wurde!



siehst du das klingt schon ganz anders als deine panikmache im ersten posting.
klar können wir angler den aal nicht alleine retten,konsequent wäre ein absolutes fangverbot für alle, wie es ja auch schon gehandhabt wird.

antonio


----------



## gründler (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

@Steffen: die meisten das stimmt schon,aber Denk mal drüber nach worauf sich das Angeln in De.beschränkt =Nahrung das erlaubt uns zu Angeln.

Wenn jetzt nix mehr aus Nahrungsgründen als "Motto" sondern aus Spaß Angeln selber.......gegen was verstoßen wir dann????

Wie gesagt warten wir mal noch 2-3 Jahre ab,dann wissen wir evtl.schon mehr,und sehen ob ich Pessimist bin oder nicht.Ob wir dann noch Angeln oder nicht,das wissen wohl nur die Götter ^^  .
Vieleicht ist es aber auch ein Schachzug der Verbände ^^


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*



gründler schrieb:


> Ja das Ziel einiger Organisationen ist es Angeln komplett zu verbieten,ob das auf Dauer früchte trägt sehen wir in Zukunft.
> 
> Der Satz
> 
> ...




Ich ergänze mal:

*Der vernünftige Grund des Angelns kann nicht nur  Nahrungsbeschaffung und Gewässerbewirtschaftung sein, der vernünftige  Grund muss das Angeln selbst sein!*

(Zitat v. Prof. Dr. Werner Steffens, Vizepräsident des DAV)

siehe http://www.champions-team.de/berichte/interviews/2010/RuteundRolle_DAV_VdSF.php



Und da hat er vollkommen Recht.#6


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Bassandy (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

Naja ich kaufe doch keine Köder für X,-Euro und in 3 Jahren sind sie dann Wertlos weil Raubfisch(Angeln allg,) dann verboten ist!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

Würdest du dich denn durch ein grundsätzliches Verbot vom Angeln abhalten lassen?

*Ich nicht!!*


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## antonio (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

jetzt wirst du wieder komisch.

antonio


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

@Gründler:
Ich habe den Vorteil an der Küste zu leben und auch nicht immer Zeit zum angeln zu haben, soll heißen, wenn ich was fange und das ist soviel gesehen übers Jahr nicht, dann entnehme ich das meistens auch bzw. höre auf wenn ich genug habe, z.B. 3 Dorsche geblinkert.

Angeln macht mir einfach Spaß und frisch gefangenen Fisch essen macht mir auch Spaß für mich gehört das beides zusammen, von daher bin ich da recht entspannt #h


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*



antonio schrieb:


> jetzt wirst du wieder komisch.
> 
> antonio



Ich?


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich?
> 
> 
> |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:



nee, der Bassandy #h


----------



## gründler (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

Leute nicht schon wieder alles so 110% nehmen,es macht uns halt nur noch Angreifbarer,weil diese Schützer Leute sehen uns nur als Nahrungsergänzungsprogramm,wäre das nicht so hätte man 1990 schon sagen können,Nö so nicht,warum sind wir auf diesen Nahrungszug aufgesprungen,weil sonst schon damals fast ende gewesen wäre.

Also abwarten und Tee trinken was uns erwartet.


----------



## anglermeister17 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

@Bassandy: Also, ich weiss nicht, aber wenn Angeln eines Tages verboten sein sollte, hätte ich andere Sorgen als mir über den Wertverlust meiner Wobblersammlung gedanken zu machen. Andererseits erkennt man, dass du wirtschaftlich falsch denkst: Wie das so ist mit Verbotenen Sachen, früher oder später steigt die Nachfrage ( auf dem "Schwarzmarkt" ), also werden deine Wobbler eher teurer auf lange Sicht


----------



## Bassandy (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

Ne man ich würde mir das ganz bestimmt nicht bieten lassen(ich bin ned komisch)
Aber das is immer das gleiche...alles sagen immer nur....(beispiel:Kormoran...100,000ende angler regen sich über ihn auf und als die Demo in ulm war waren MIT MIR nur 4000 dort!!!)
WIR sind nur stark wenn wir alle zusammen an einem strang ziehen!
Sie können 10 von und verarschen, vielleicht auch hunder aber keine 1000 und schon gar keine 1,000,000!!!!
So meine rede war das erstmal!!
Jetzt müsst ihr alle...JAWOHL.... schreien!!!
LG


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

Wenn man in Deutschland NUR noch zum Nahrungserwerb angeln darf, gehts eben nach Dänemark zum angeln, hab es ja nicht weit 

Schönen Abend noch #h ich muß an den Herd, damit die Sippe was zu futtern hat heute abend #h


----------



## snorreausflake (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*



Bassandy schrieb:


> Wir besetzen aale wie wild und in China ,Japan werden sie als Glasaale abgefangen und Frittiert!!!Da sollen sie mal anfangen und dann auch das aalfangverbor für Berufsfischer!!!!!!!!


Die bestzten Aale werden auch als Glas-/Jungaale abgefischt und dann noch oft genung in stehende Gewässer gesetzt in denen nicht mal die Chance besteht das sie abwandern können;+
Ja ja die bösen Asiaten, mal an der eigenen Nase packen.
Wenn man sieht das der Aal heut noch als "Brotfisch" angesehen wird und daher oft genug keine Fangbegrenzung hat könnt ich:vDie Gwässerverbauung trägt auch noch einen großen Teil dazu bei.

Warum es aber ein Nachtangelverbot gibt geht mireinfach net in Kopf


----------



## bounceya (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

Um konkret auf deine Frage " Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen???" zu antworten: 

Nein, werden sie nicht.


----------



## Bassandy (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

Also wenn ich sehe wasz.B Kraftwerke an Aalen schreddern das ist der Hammer!
Aale gehören geschützt aber dann muss man nicht bei den kleinen Anfangen sondern bei denen die aale UNNÜTZ TÖTEN!!!
LG


----------



## Grxxbxrsch (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

Ich schütt das Kind mal wieder mit dem Bade aus und sage. "Wenn das Angeln einmal verboten wird, dann gehört das Regieren und Gesetzemachen auch verboten." Die Gesetzgeber und Regierer sind doch die größten Angler selbst, die fischen doch alle im Trüben. Aber keine Angst,ich glaub soweit wirds garnicht kommem.(Kicher)


----------



## Sterni01 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

Wenn man mir die Angel verbietet, nehm ich halt das NETZ !


----------



## WallerKalle04 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

ich werd dann zum schwarzangler :m


----------



## Bassandy (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

hmm hmm hmmm Werde hmm hmm???
Klar man meine Angel ist meine zweite Rute und die Wird auch eingesetzt!!!


----------



## antonio (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Die bestzten Aale werden auch als Glas-/Jungaale abgefischt und dann noch oft genung in stehende Gewässer gesetzt in denen nicht mal die Chance besteht das sie abwandern können;+
> Ja ja die bösen Asiaten, mal an der eigenen Nase packen.
> Wenn man sieht das der Aal heut noch als "Brotfisch" angesehen wird und daher oft genug keine Fangbegrenzung hat könnt ich:vDie Gwässerverbauung trägt auch noch einen großen Teil dazu bei.
> 
> ...


----------



## WallerKalle04 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

dat is ruhrpöttisch @ bassandy


----------



## opi2001 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

Wir als Angler tragen meiner Meinung nach nicht dazu bei das die Fischbestände so rapide bergab gehen.Was ist z.B. du den letzten harten Winter passiert? Natürliche Auslese,kommt nun mal halt vor.Komorane? undiskutables Thema(meiner meinung nach ein Drecksvogel der einfach nur tot gemacht werden muß.Industrie? siehe Ölkatasrophe am Po . Aaal und andere gefährdete Arten? Delikatessen in bekloppten Ländern(Grüße nach Frankreich+Spanien). Was passiert mit den ganzen Geldern die wir an unsere Angelverbände abführen?? Werden die wirklich bloß zur Gewässerunterhaltung und Fischzucht genommen? Glaub ich nicht, den der Vorstand will ja auch ordentlich leben.
Schonzeiten müssen schon existieren,man muß sich auch dran halten,aber komplette Angelverbote von verschiedenen Fischarten zu machen,glaub ich auch nicht das das sinnvoll ist,zumal sich eh nicht alle Leute dran halten werden!!


----------



## welsstipper (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

mir egal lasst sie mal machen, bestimmungen sind gut und schön, aber was hilft das wen die osteuropäischen mit angler die alles und jeden fisch zum trocknen mit nachhause nehmen und sich nicht an bestimmungen halten? 

kontrollen finden leider viel zuselten statt, und wen meist nur oberflächlich scheinzeigen und fertig. 

wen ich manche angler hier sehe, die nehmen manchmal nen ganzen gelben sack voll fisch mit, heißt den nicht :

Es dürfen nicht mehr fische gefangen werden, als im haushalt verwertet werden können. usw usw. also wen jemand 10 und mehr brassen etc. mit nimmt, kann er mir nicht sagen das er die verbraucht. außer einfriehren etc. aber das sollte meiner meinung nach verboten werden. einfach zum schutz der natur,


----------



## Bassandy (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

Zum eigengebrauch nehme ich von 15 fischen vielleicht einen mit!!
Letztens habe ich bei meinem Tackle dealer gehört wie ein Angler zum Verkäufer meinte:"letzte Woche hab ich einen Wels mit 2,10 gefangen, 50 Kilo gutes Fleisch!!!
Sowas ist zumKotzen!!!Welse ab 1m lässt man wieder Schwimmen und Hechte ab 80-85 auch!!!
Da hat jeder Angler seine persöhnlichen Grenzen , die sind meist tief angesetzt aber wenn man dann nen Meter Zander in der hand hat wird das Persöhnliche höchstmaß halt mal schnell von 75 auf 1m hochgeschraubt und so darfs nicht Laufen!!!!!


----------



## anglermeister17 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

@Bassandy: Ach ja, Wenn es "so" nicht laufen darf, wie du es beschreibst, dann mache eben mal n Vorschlag, wie es "besser laufen" kann?! hier im Board hatte auch jmd. mal n Welsfang über 2m gepostet, er hat den Wels auch mitgenommen- und das Fleisch nem Altenheim oder einer ähnlichen sozialen Einrichtung zur verfügung gestellt. War noch letztes jahr. Vlt. hat der andere Fänger dies ja auch getan? Oder hat gekocht für n großes familienfest, da gibt es tausend Bsp., die mir einfallen würden, was ich mit 50 kilo Welsfilet anfangen könnte. leute, URTEILT nicht so VORBEHALTLOS über ABDERE Leute, die ihr nicht kennt. Wenn ihr selbst keine Verwendung zur Verwertung der Fische habt- da können andere, die die Möglichkeiten und Ideen haben, doch nichts dafür!!! Nur mal zum Nachdenken an euch, spez. an "bassandy"!


----------



## Bassandy (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

Es geht doch ums Prinzip, Welse die 210cm, sind haben schon ne menge jahre aufm Buckel,normalerweiße lässt man so nen Fisch wieder schwimmen!!!!!!!!!!
Bei jedem Waller fischer bist du sofort unten durch,wenn du ihm erzählst dass du nen Waller über 2meter mitnimmst!!!!
Klar is es dein Recht den Fisch mitzunehmen aber das macht man nicht!!!!


----------



## Zander98 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> ich werd dann zum schwarzangler :m




Da kann ich mich nur Anschließen !


----------



## anglermeister17 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

@Bassandy: Wenn es dir wichtig ist, bei anderen Leuten "Nicht unten durch zu sein", solltest du schleunigst deine- sorry- ist aber so- beschränkte Denkweise aufgeben, denn du verschliesst dich ganz klar sinnvollen Argumenten!


----------



## Bassandy (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

@7
Also du machst hiier grad echt einen auf"Schlag doch Tod"
So nen Wels ich 40 Jahre und noch älter,so einen Fisch schlägt man NICHT(!!!) mehr Tod!
Durch solche Aktionen macht man sich unbeliebt!
Welse bis 1 meter schmecken noch aber einen ab 2m  denke ich ned mehr so!!!


----------



## barschben (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

naja wenn man sich überlegt wie viele zehntausende leute einschließlich mir, dieses jahr in deutschland die fischerprüfung(so viele wie noch nie laut dem typen von der vorbereitung) gemacht haben von denen sicher 90 prozent bestanden haben gibt einem das schon zu denken.
Ich denk die fischerprüfung is halt vieleicht doch noch zu leicht,wobei die in bayern ja schon die schwerste aller bundesländer is.


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*



Bassandy schrieb:


> @7
> Also du machst hiier grad echt einen auf"Schlag doch Tod"
> So nen Wels ich 40 Jahre und noch älter,so einen Fisch schlägt man NICHT(!!!) mehr Tod!
> Durch solche Aktionen macht man sich unbeliebt!
> Welse bis 1 meter schmecken noch aber einen ab 2m  denke ich ned mehr so!!!


Letztendlich bleibt es jedem selber überlassen was er mit dem Fisch macht.
Kommt immer auf die Moral des jenigen an.


----------



## Bassandy (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

Klar aber mal ganz ehrlich, würdest dus tun?(Ahrendpower)?


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*



Bassandy schrieb:


> Klar aber mal ganz ehrlich, würdest dus tun?(Ahrendpower)?


Klar nicht,aber wenn ich sehen würde das es einer macht dann ist es für mich auch ok.Denn ich habe nicht das Recht jemandem zu sagen was er mit seinem Fang anstellt.


----------



## Bassandy (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

Logisch,dass man das ned bringen kann aber ist ist eigentlich ne unaufgeschriebene regel, die man beachten sollte aber ned muss!
Naja LG ANDY


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

Wir sind doch nicht bei den Bikern wo es ungeschriebene Gesetze gibt.Das was ich Lande und wenn es maßig ist dann kann ich entscheiden und keiner würde dagegen was machen können.
Ich versteh nicht wieso alles immer in einer C&R Diskussion endet.


----------



## Jose (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

fällt euch doch auch auf, dass z.zt. im ab jeden tag eine sau durchs dorf getrieben wird, oder?

@steffen: ist/war nicht nur schlechtwetter, hecht und zander sind zu, was tun also? stimmt, man macht mal 'nen neuen (panik)trööt auf. haste gut beobachtet.

für @Bassandy ein tröpfchen baldrian: ich kenn aus frankreich (generell) nur nachtangelverbote, und das schon mehr als 35 jahre.

UND: es sind eben nicht immer "die bösen anderen", wäre eigentlich mal wieder an der zeit, sich für das neu eingeführte halbjährige generelle angelverbot  an der siegmündung zu bedanken, nicht bei dings oder bums oder tierschützern oder 'den irren', nein, einzig und allein bei den professionellen blinkerern. 

super. aha, 'unsere' angelzunft, phhhh.


nebenbei, du hast in deiner grausamkeitenliste noch schonzeiten und mindestmaße vergessen...


----------



## Bassandy (31. März 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

Ja Frankreich war schon immer aber hier in Bawü is es noch ned allzulange!!


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*



opi2001 schrieb:


> Komorane? undiskutables Thema(meiner meinung nach ein Drecksvogel der einfach nur tot gemacht werden muß.



Tolles Statement...
wenn der Vogel zu nichts gut wäre, hätte ihn die Evolution nicht hervorgebracht...
Zum Schädling wurde er erst, als der Mensch eingegriffen hat.

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich halte den Kormoran auch für einen Schädling, nur mit Stammtischsprüchen hab ich so meine Probleme, zumal wenn der Vogel nicht mal was dafür kann.

Laßt euren Stammtischslang an denen aus die sich wehren können.


----------



## Skrxnch (7. April 2010)

*AW: Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????*

Werden unsere Angelruten bald still stehen????

Hab ich da eben die Knochen geworfen und befragt|wavey:#6t:k:l#d|uhoh:
Die Zeichen sind :cdüster. Es wird kommen ein Display in verschiedenen Größen zu unterschiedlichen Preisen.  Das Logo des Herstellers auf dem Display war neblig, könnte ein C oder ein R sein.
Klarer waren die Zeichen der Herstellergilden auf den Außenhüllen, anscheinend hatte jede Gilde sowohl die Version mit einem C und einem R im Umlauf.

Nun begab es sich aber so, wenn man genug in Flavourpoints und GPS-Credits investiert hatte, konnte man sich mit dem Display der einen Version mittels der Cursortasten einen Fisch oder Großfisch bis knapp ans Ufer fernsteuern.
Eine Spezialkamera lichtete den Fisch ab und sendete das Bild mit der Signatur des Displaybesitzers an alle Kontakte seiner sozialen Netzwerke.

Die Benutzer der Displays mit dem anderen Buchstaben auf dem Logo konnten versuchen dies mit ihren Cursortasten zu vermasseln. Am effektivsten indem sie bei der Gilde ihrer Wahl
Besatzfische ohne GPS und Flavourpreselect scorten.

Kurze Zeit später war der Kram aus der Mode, denn es kamen völlig neuartige Headsets auf den Markt die eine Auswanderung der Menschheit in den Weltraum erforderten.

  Die Angelruten jedoch standen nicht alle still. In der Phase der Displays wurden einige Modelle zu beachtlichen Preisen bei ebay gehandelt.

Vision Ende. Auf ne vernünftige Frage gibt’s auch ne gescheite Antwort. So ist das eben mit den Knochen.


----------

